# Canon vs. Nikon



## ConverseAddict10 (Aug 19, 2017)

I am currently trying to decide between getting a Canon Reble T6/T6i or the Nikon D34000 

Any suggestions and or advice?


-Aryn


----------



## Derrel (Aug 19, 2017)

Nikon D3400 vs Canon EOS 760D vs Canon EOS 750D | DxOMark






FEATURES each has could be the deciding factor for you. The Nikon has a better sensor performance score, and almost two more EV in exposure dynamic range that it can handle. I would read some reviews, maybe check out some on-line YouTube videos, see what people say about them. The 750 and 760 (European names for them) seem almost identical, sensor-wise, so, price/features could be the factor there.

Nikon has NEW AF-P VR zooms that have VERY impressive performance in focusing, like the 70-300 AF-P VR lens...

ON package deals on-line: be very cautious about what, exactly, is included! MANY "deals" have older lenses, on non-IS or non-VR lenses, to keep the prices low! The VR or IS lenses cost more. OLD Canon lenses, or old Nikon zooms, can still be found in package "deals", which are often not very good values.


----------



## spyajay (Sep 27, 2017)

Very difficult question to answer

I think Both Nikon and Canon are good and you will find people favoring both the brands equally.


----------



## benhasajeep (Sep 27, 2017)

As Derrel said they are similar in overall performance.  Looking at the measurement graphs ISO performance is about the same.  Dynamic range the Nikon has a lead until the higher ISO settings.  But at low ISO where you would normally shoot around the advantage is quite noticeable.  Tonal range they are pretty much even with just slight lead to the Nikon.  And color sensivity the Nikon has an advantage through the whole range.  The Nikon scores higher in ISO due to it being able to go to ISO 25,600.  But that's not something you would use except in a very extreme case.

The Nikon is a newer design by a year and a half.  The Canon's have the advantage of having 14 bit processing over the Nikons 12 bit.  The Canons have a little bit better weather sealing.  And have slightly better rear monitors.  The Canon's have in camera exposure bracketing the Nikon does not.  The Canon's have more AF points 19 to the Nikons 11.  Video on the Nikon is just slightly better.  From what I have seen the Nikon is $100 less than the Canon's.  So, the Nikon has a better sensor.  The Canon's have some better features.

I own the previous version of the D3400 the D3300.  I carry it as my light weight travel camera even though I have better more capable dslr's.  As Derrel said be cautious of what is in the kits.  Many sellers are tricky.  Also those kits you see with lots of accessories like filters, tripods, cleaing kits, maybe a flash, memory cards.  Stay away from them.  Most of the items are junk!  And some of those kits they take out the manufacturers items and put in cheap knock off items in their place.  They look like your getting a lot.  But your just paying for junk.


----------



## snowbear (Sep 27, 2017)

If a family member or good friend has any of those, then get the same one - you'll be able to share lenses that way.
If not, go to the big box store of your choice and pick each one up.  If one feel "better" in you hand that the others, get that one.


----------

